# Filter fabrics, filter cloths or dense gauze



## metalmickey (Aug 7, 2011)

I have found a suplier of filter cloth and filter fabrics. They state that they sell different micron matterials. I just wondered if I was to use such a thing as filter cloth or fabric what micron matterial would be best suited for the purpose of filtering my solutions. :?: I was thinking of using the filter cloth or fabric to filter out the other bits of other matterials after disolving the precious metal. Before I've even dropped out the good stuff. Come to think of it what micron filter paper should I be using. :?: :arrow: When filtering


----------



## metalmickey (Sep 10, 2011)

Thinking about this I think I may be as well just using coffee filters. I could well be cheeper too.:lol: I would still be interested to know what micron filter paper to use when filtering solutions after dropping the precious metals.:?:


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 11, 2011)

metalmickey said:


> Thinking about this I think I may be as well just using coffee filters. I could well be cheeper too.:lol: I would still be interested to know what micron filter paper to use when filtering solutions after dropping the precious metals.:?:


My question would by why would you want to? If you have precipitated the values, filtering the remaining solution makes no sense. When filtration is needed is *before* precipitation, to remove particulate matter that would report in the recovered values. 

Gravity is your friend. Take advantage of your friend and allow it to separate the values from the solution. There is no need to filter. 

If you don't mind spending a little money for filter papers, give some thought to using Whatman #2 for general filtration, _before precipitation_. Also, lose the idea of using fabric. It absorbs way too much in the way of value, and requires far more washing to effect a recovery. 

Harold


----------



## metalmickey (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Harold.


----------



## Lou (Sep 14, 2011)

We use 90% of time KAVON polypropylene filter cloth.

Lou


----------



## qst42know (Sep 14, 2011)

Lou said:


> We use 90% of time KAVON polypropylene filter cloth.
> 
> Lou



Same as family of material as TYVEK. Is there a grade selection guide?


----------



## metalmickey (Sep 17, 2011)

On the website there is no selection guide it just says we provide the material in a variety of micron contact us for bulk order. I will post the link later so you can take a look it, it maybe of interest to you, I don't know. Its saved in my favourites on my laptop.


Here is the link http://www.filterfabricsindia.com


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 17, 2011)

Lou said:


> We use 90% of time KAVON polypropylene filter cloth.
> 
> Lou


I would assume that it does not absorb solutions the same way cotton fabrics do----which is what came to mind when I commented on losing the idea of fabric for filtering solutions of value. I certainly agree with your assessment, and stand corrected. I would heartily endorse the use of a fabric such as you suggested, one that resisted acids, as filtering with Whatman papers yielded a failure on occasion, due to high acidity. 

Harold


----------



## metalmickey (Sep 20, 2011)

Lou said:


> We use 90% of time KAVON polypropylene filter cloth.
> 
> Lou




Just out of interest what micron is the filter cloth you use???


----------



## Palladium (Sep 21, 2011)

I've used the 10 micron filter sheets below with good results.

http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=%2Bpolyester+%2Bsheet

18 Sq ft for $11 ain't bad.


----------



## metalmickey (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for that Palladium.


----------

